# Applescript et Automator ?



## Mac iMesser (28 Mai 2005)

Quelle différence entre ces produits ? Sont-ils seulement comparables ?


----------



## brome (28 Mai 2005)

En gros, on pourrait dire qu'Automator est une interface graphique permettant de concevoir facilement des scripts Applescript simples. Automator est l'interface utilisateur, et Applescript est le moteur qu'il utilise.

En programmant directement en Applescript, il est possible de faire des scripts beaucoup plus complexes que ce qu'il est possible de faire a priori avec Automator. Mais on peut demander à Automator de lancer un script Applescript particulier, ce qui augmente d'autant ses possibilités.


----------



## Human-Fly (28 Mai 2005)

Mac iMesser a dit:
			
		

> Quelle différence entre ces produits ? Sont-ils seulement comparables ?



C'est ce que j'aimerais savoir aussi. 
D'après ce que j'ai cru comprendre, Automator pourrait parfois remplacer un script Applescript, dont il pourrait constituer une sorte de "version simplifiée". Donc, Automator serait plus pratique d'utilisation qu'Applescript, en particulier pour les gens n'ayant pas un haut niveau en informatique.
Mais bon, j'attends moi aussi des explications à ce sujet depuis un bon moment...  :sleep: 
Et pour l'instant, je ne sais utiliser ni l'un, ni l'autre. :bebe:


----------



## Human-Fly (28 Mai 2005)

brome a dit:
			
		

> En gros, on pourrait dire qu'Automator est une interface graphique permettant de concevoir facilement des scripts Applescript simples. Automator est l'interface utilisateur, et Applescript est le moteur qu'il utilise.
> 
> En programmant directement en Applescript, il est possible de faire des scripts beaucoup plus complexes que ce qu'il est possible de faire a priori avec Automator. Mais on peut demander à Automator de lancer un script Applescript particulier, ce qui augmente d'autant ses possibilités.



 Merci pour ces précisions.


----------



## Didier Guillion (28 Mai 2005)

Les anciennes versions d'AppleScript (en particulier sur Mac OS 9) pemettaient de lancer l'enregistrement, d'accomplir des taches complexes et d'obtenir in extenso le script correspondant qu'il suffisait de sauvegarder. En particulier, sur le Finder.

Faute de temps ?, volonté ?, moyen ?, cette fonctionnalité a peu a peu disparu. 

Cordialement


----------



## Human-Fly (28 Mai 2005)

Didier Guillion a dit:
			
		

> Les anciennes versions d'AppleScript (en particulier sur Mac OS 9) pemettaient de lancer l'enregistrement, d'accomplir des taches complexes et d'obtenir in extenso le script correspondant qu'il suffisait de sauvegarder. En particulier, sur le Finder.
> 
> Faute de temps ?, volonté ?, moyen ?, cette fonctionnalité a peu a peu disparu.
> 
> Cordialement




Merci pour cet éclairage.


 Je vais me permettre de poser une question déjà posée dans d'autres threads, mais sans doute pas les bons.
 Je reformule un peu, et hop! 

 Est-il possible de transformer une commande UNIX en une commande graphique simple, en utilisant Applescript, ou Automator?
Par exemple, si je voulais automatiser la commande UNIX "Bless", pour l'activer à partir d'un icône ou d'un raccourci clavier, pourrais-je le faire avec Applescript ou avec Automator?


----------



## brome (28 Mai 2005)

Il existe une action d'Automator qui lance une commande dans le terminal.
Donc, Human-Fly, si les arguments de ta commande bless sont toujours les mêmes, il devrait être très facile de demander à Automator de l'exécuter, et de faire une application de ce script.

Maintenant, si je peux me permettre, la mésaventure dont tu as été victime (volume anciennement bootable qui devient non bootable) est une chose plutôt rare. En fait je ne crois pas avoir entendu parler de ce genre de désagréement depuis que je suis sur MacOS X (près de 4 ans).

J'espère donc de tout coeur que cette expérience restera rarissîme et ne se reproduira jamais chez toi. Mais si c'était le cas, peut-être vaudrait il mieux chercher la cause du problème que de chercher à réparer systèmatiquement ses conséquences avec un script, qui ne serait qu'un pis-aller.
Car parfois les conséquences d'un tel problème peuvent se multiplier et s'aggraver, au delà de ce qu'une simple commande bless peut résoudre.


----------



## Human-Fly (28 Mai 2005)

brome a dit:
			
		

> Il existe une action d'Automator qui lance une commande dans le terminal.
> Donc, Human-Fly, si les arguments de ta commande bless sont toujours les mêmes, il devrait être très facile de demander à Automator de l'exécuter, et de faire une application de ce script.
> 
> Maintenant, si je peux me permettre, la mésaventure dont tu as été victime (volume anciennement bootable qui devient non bootable) est une chose plutôt rare. En fait je ne crois pas avoir entendu parler de ce genre de désagréement depuis que je suis sur MacOS X (près de 4 ans).
> ...



Merci beaucoup, brome!... 


Encore une question, peut-être un peu hors-sujet vis-à-vis de ce thread, mais je tente : 
Concernant le bug dont tu parles, et qui m'a effectivement amené à exécuter la commande UNIX "Bless" dans le terminal, avec l'aide de bompi, as-tu une vague idée de ce que pourrait être l'origine du problème? 
Ma quantité de mémoire ram, soit 256 Mo, est-elle vraiment trop faible pour TIGER? Et pourrait-elle éventuellement être la responsable du dit bug? 
(J'ai une capacité mémoire extensible jusqu'à 1 Go, sur mon iMac G4 20").


----------



## brome (29 Mai 2005)

Même si 256 Mo ne sont pas l'idéal, une telle quantité de RAM ne devrait pas empêcher Tiger de fonctionner correctement. Il faudra juste être patient quand le système swappe (quand on passe d'une application à une autre par exemple). Et puis ça peut aussi poser problème lors de l'édition de vidéo ou de musique. Mais bon, rien de grave.

Donc je ne pense pas que ça vienne d'un manque de mémoire.

Je n'ai que de vagues idées sur ce qui a pu causer ce problème. En fait, je ne sais pas vraiment comment fonctionne le processus de boot dans Tiger, ni quels sont les éléments vitaux à son déroulement. Mais par ordre de probabilité, je dirai à tout hasard que ça peut venir de :

- un bug de Tiger
- un bug dans un logiciel de maintenance, ou tout autre logiciel manipulant des "composants vitaux" du système
- une manipulation malencontreuse de l'utilisateur (c'est à dire toi  ) qui aurait pu effacer par mégarde un fichier nécessaire au déroulement du boot, ou modifier des paramètres système importants.


----------



## Human-Fly (29 Mai 2005)

brome a dit:
			
		

> Même si 256 Mo ne sont pas l'idéal, une telle quantité de RAM ne devrait pas empêcher Tiger de fonctionner correctement. Il faudra juste être patient quand le système swappe (quand on passe d'une application à une autre par exemple). Et puis ça peut aussi poser problème lors de l'édition de vidéo ou de musique. Mais bon, rien de grave.
> 
> Donc je ne pense pas que ça vienne d'un manque de mémoire.
> 
> ...



 Oui, je te le confirme, l'utilisateur de cet ordinateur, c'est moi! :king:

 Merci beaucoup pour ce post!


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Juin 2005)

brome a dit:
			
		

> Même si 256 Mo ne sont pas l'idéal, une telle quantité de RAM ne devrait pas empêcher Tiger de fonctionner correctement. Il faudra juste être patient quand le système swappe (quand on passe d'une application à une autre par exemple). Et puis ça peut aussi poser problème lors de l'édition de vidéo ou de musique. Mais bon, rien de grave.
> 
> Donc je ne pense pas que ça vienne d'un manque de mémoire.
> 
> ...





J'ai depuis 5 minutes le problème suivant : Mon Finder a disparu, et un message d'erreur code 600 s'est affiché. 
Je ne suis que très moyennement rassuré, parce que la dernière fois que cela m'est arrivé, l'une de mes partitions, anciennement bootable, a cessé de l'être. 
Mon disque dur interne (80Gb théoriques, 75 Gb utilisables) est partitionné en trois partitions : une de 30 Gb pour Tiger, une de 30 Gb pour Panther, et une de 15 Gb pour des fichiers partagés et autres dossiers.
Suite au bug dont je parle plus haut, la partition qui contient Tiger, et que j'utilisais l'autre jour, a donc cessé d'être bootable, et j'ai dû utiliser (avec l'aide de bompi) une commande UNIX dans le terminal ; la commande "Bless". C'est ce qui a rendu la partition TIGER (qui contient Tiger, comme vous l'avez deviné) bootable de nouveau.

A l'heure où j'écris ce post, je suis sous Tiger, et j'aimerais savoir quoi faire suite à une disparition du Finder (erreur code 600). 

Je chercherais bien dans l'aide Mac, mais je ne peux justement plus y accéder. Et si je redémarre mon Mac, j'ai peur de rencontrer à nouveau le même problème de la partition qui cesse d'être bootable.


----------



## Human-Fly (2 Juin 2005)

Les bugs se sont aggravés. 
J'ai essayer d'utiliser l'utilitaire de disque, mais sans succès. :rateau:
Puis j'ai essayé de quitter différentes applications, qui s'étaient toutes figées une à une (boule multicolore tournante), mais impossible d'utiliser le raccourci clavier "alt + pomme + escape", et impossible aussi de forcer à quitter avec un Contrôle clic dans le dock.
J'ai fini par perdre ma connexion internet, sans qu'il soit là encore possible de forcer à quitter cette application. :rateau:

Pour parachever le tout, je n'arrivais plus à éteindre ni à redémarrer correctement mon ordinateur. Ni par le menu Pomme, ni par des raccourcis clavier, tels que "Contrôle + Eject, puis valider par Enter", ou encore "Contrôle + Alt + Pomme + Eject" sans valider. :affraid:

J'ai donc dû effectuer un arrêt interrupteur. Ce qui d'ailleurs, m'arrive assez souvent en ce moment, malheureusement. :sick:

J'ai finalement pu redémarrer sous Tiger, et mes deux partitions, Tiger, et Panther étaient finalement bootable(s) l'une et l'autre. Et j'avais retrouvé mon Finder. 

Donc, pour l'instant, tout va bien. 

Mais, évidemment, j'aimerais si possible éviter ce genre de bugs à l'avenir...


----------

